# Gamera Super Monster (1980)



## Starbeast (Jul 17, 2011)

I found the DVD of this movie by accident at a store and took the chance of buying it, I wasn't disappointed. This is the most outrageous and entertaining Gamera movie ever made, the trailer shows you a great sampling of the weirdness to expect. I highly recommend this film to the B movie giant monster fans out there who are looking for something completely different.








 

Original trailer​


----------



## J Riff (Jul 17, 2011)

Who needs real aliens with fabulous schwill like this to numb our tiny human brains. )


----------



## Starbeast (Jul 23, 2011)

J Riff said:


> Who needs real aliens with fabulous schwill like this to numb our tiny human brains. )


 
Heh heh, at the time this came out, _Superman_ and _Star Wars_ were really popular, I like how those elements are added to this movie, it's great nonsensical fun.


----------

